# How to Purple:



## Lurken_Resin84 (Feb 2, 2020)

Yo RIU  Whaddup

wondering if anyone out there has any input on how to purple... any enzyme or amino treatments know to increase antho's? I know temp is an influence in the plant cell, and a treatment to make that happen would be cool for sure. Does it go deeper? anyone know how to encourage colored trichs??

Seems like i remember seeing a strain awhile back from someone up in the triangle taht was dripping too... what was that called? was it gooberry, or a zkittlez cut maybe? 
i cant remember   


Deuces


----------



## twalte (Feb 2, 2020)

Here you go









Purpinator | The Source for Color Enhancement and Terpenoid Production







www.purpinator.com


----------



## Gond00s (Feb 2, 2020)

find a good strain bud


----------



## Lurken_Resin84 (Feb 2, 2020)

twalte said:


> Here you go
> 
> 
> 
> ...



right on. thats good looking out, Im all organic though. i should have mentioned that. I guess im trying to find the building blocks of said flavanoids and how to boost those levels organically. I guess sulfur and magnesium and somehow drop the pH of the vacuole? maybe phosphoric acid is key to carrying the acid inside the cell ( i see that is a key ingredient on the terpinator)...


----------



## SnidleyBluntash (Feb 2, 2020)

If the winter where you live is actually cold, just open the window a crack over night and some plants will be purple very soon. My grandma said that when it gets cold her tomato plants turn purple, and they are never the same afterwards. 
How does the plants vigor change because of the green chloroplast’s absence?


----------



## LinguaPeel (Feb 3, 2020)

Magnesium deficiency


----------



## xtsho (Feb 3, 2020)

Genetics. Plain and simple. Pakistani Chitral Kush is a good strain to start. Cold and supplements are pure bullshit. Cold only changes the color of the leaves and using any product to turn your plant purple is just dumb. Might as well just mix up some red and blue food coloring and add it to you're watering.

Pick a color. Food coloring is only a couple dollars a set.








*GENETICS is the way*


----------



## nachooo (Feb 6, 2020)

Genetics plus UVA/UVB also cold temps


----------



## Vulcanofilo (Feb 8, 2020)

Lurken_Resin84 said:


> Yo RIU  Whaddup
> 
> wondering if anyone out there has any input on how to purple... any enzyme or amino treatments know to increase antho's? I know temp is an influence in the plant cell, and a treatment to make that happen would be cool for sure. Does it go deeper? anyone know how to encourage colored trichs??
> 
> ...


From Spain, on winter.
Max 22/ min 12


----------



## Vulcanofilo (Feb 8, 2020)

Sorry, the photo


----------



## waterproof808 (Feb 8, 2020)




----------



## Cardlee P (Feb 8, 2020)

SnidleyBluntash said:


> If the winter where you live is actually cold, just open the window a crack over night and some plants will be purple very soon. My grandma said that when it gets cold her tomato plants turn purple, and they are never the same afterwards.
> How does the plants vigor change because of the green chloroplast’s absence?


Slowed magnesium uptake therefore


----------



## raggyb (Feb 8, 2020)

slowly bubble argon gas into the water. maybe


----------



## Budzbuddha (Feb 8, 2020)

Buy a blurple light .... POOF ! ... instant purple.


----------



## Vulcanofilo (Feb 11, 2020)

Piink whore


----------



## McStrats (Feb 11, 2020)

You can "purple" any cannabis plant simply leaves by having a temp differential between night and day of 30 degrees F. "Purpling" reduces THC by about 20%.


----------



## NirvanaMesa (Feb 11, 2020)

Purpling reduces the by 20% ? Shit my weed is worthless...


----------



## Funkentelechy (Feb 11, 2020)

Genetics, true purple plants grow purple buds without any prompting.
Cold can make leaves turn purple in some non purple strains, in these strains the purple starts from the leaf tip and over time whole leaves become purple, and in some cases the tips of the calyxes may become purple. Usually whatever amount of purple you get from a non purple strain turning purple in response to cold is not retained when dried either. 
True purple plants start purple from the calyx out, like the buds pictured above with purple buds and green leaves. 

Long story short if you have a plant that is not a purple strain, don't try to turn it purple just buy purple genetics next grow.
Good luck.


----------



## Cardlee P (Feb 11, 2020)

I purped in a barn...sort of


----------



## xtsho (Feb 12, 2020)

Funkentelechy said:


> Genetics, true purple plants grow purple buds without any prompting.
> Cold can make leaves turn purple in some non purple strains, in these strains the purple starts from the leaf tip and over time whole leaves become purple, and in some cases the tips of the calyxes may become purple. Usually whatever amount of purple you get from a non purple strain turning purple in response to cold is not retained when dried either.
> True purple plants start purple from the calyx out, like the buds pictured above with purple buds and green leaves.
> 
> ...


This^^^^^^^^

Purple leaves caused by cold is not a true purple. A true purple will have purple buds and green leaves. It's genetics.

If you want a plant that turns purple and red then grow some ACE Pakistani Chitral Kush. And if you get one that grows green be happy. The green pheno is better.


----------



## xtsho (Feb 12, 2020)

Here's something I've been working on. I'm not a big fan of purple but people like it and want it. So I've been working on a purple strain I can call my own. These are the results. I'm taking it out quite a bit further to an IBL. While It won't be my favorite strain I know people that are still enamored with purple weed. They are going to love this. I'm calling it XTPurple. All my stuff is going to have the XT prefix. I have some other non-purple stuff that's pure fire I'm working on. 

Damn I love this hobby!


----------



## Fishbulb (Feb 12, 2020)

Gond00s said:


> find a good strain bud


Alien rift


----------



## Vulcanofilo (Feb 13, 2020)

Frío frio


----------



## JoeBlow5823 (Feb 15, 2020)

Its all about genetics but I have yet to encounter a dark purple bud that has any real potency. So pretty they always look and no matter how frosty, they never seem to pack a punch.


----------



## Cardlee P (Feb 15, 2020)

JoeBlow5823 said:


> Its all about genetics but I have yet to encounter a dark purple bud that has any real potency. So pretty they always look and no matter how frosty, they never seem to pack a punch.


I smoked red Panamanian weed in the early 70s that made wallpaper come to action....


----------



## JoeBlow5823 (Feb 15, 2020)

Cardlee P said:


> I smoked red Panamanian weed in the early 70s that made wallpaper come to action....


You sure it was the weed?


----------



## SmokyMcPots_420 (Feb 15, 2020)

My super skunk got a nice purple hue to her


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Feb 15, 2020)

Brawndo. It's got what plants crave.


----------



## Kushash (Feb 15, 2020)

Lurken_Resin84 said:


> Yo RIU  Whaddup
> 
> wondering if anyone out there has any input on how to purple... any enzyme or amino treatments know to increase antho's? I know temp is an influence in the plant cell, and a treatment to make that happen would be cool for sure. *Does it go deeper? anyone know how to encourage colored trichs??*
> 
> ...


Try iron.





We Finally Know Why That Orange in Australia Bizarrely Turned Purple


Scientists in Australia have solved a bizarre mystery from earlier in the month, when a mother in Queensland found that orange slices she'd cut up for her two-year-old son had puzzlingly transformed overnight.




www.sciencealert.com


----------



## Budzbuddha (Feb 15, 2020)

Dark Devil .... resinous buds ... so much so it would weep droplets. Smoke / very mild / meh overall.
*But *pressed / cooking , way more heady . Brownie best friend .



*But for REAL purple* ..... RIP JOHN


----------



## Dankoala (Apr 12, 2020)

#1 Genes
#2 Temp Fluctuation w/in flower


----------



## JoeBlow5823 (Apr 12, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> Dark Devil .... resinous buds ... so much so it would weep droplets. Smoke / very mild / meh overall.
> *But *pressed / cooking , way more heady . Brownie best friend .
> 
> View attachment 4480593
> ...


Yeah I personally rated dark devil about as potent as brown brick weed full of seeds.


----------



## kindnug (Apr 12, 2020)

Forbidden fruit had the purple + potency for me. I'm sure some1 still grows it or used it for breeding.


----------



## SnidleyBluntash (Apr 12, 2020)

Dankoala said:


> #2 Temp Fluctuation w/in flower


Could you go over the magic technique for the stickyest icky? 

I have a theory that if the temps are high, the oils evaporate, perhaps the plant would make more because some is lost. If that is true then I want to have a high temp for a while, and then switch to a cool temp, so that the oils do not evaporate, but the plant continues to make them, after that chop them. Thoughts?


----------



## Srotak (Apr 12, 2020)

Lurken_Resin84 said:


> Yo RIU  Whaddup
> 
> wondering if anyone out there has any input on how to purple... any enzyme or amino treatments know to increase antho's? I know temp is an influence in the plant cell, and a treatment to make that happen would be cool for sure. Does it go deeper? anyone know how to encourage colored trichs??
> 
> ...


----------



## Dankoala (Apr 15, 2020)

SnidleyBluntash said:


> Could you go over the magic technique for the stickyest icky?
> 
> I have a theory that if the temps are high, the oils evaporate, perhaps the plant would make more because some is lost. If that is true then I want to have a high temp for a while, and then switch to a cool temp, so that the oils do not evaporate, but the plant continues to make them, after that chop them. Thoughts?


I can understand the idea 
But I don’t know if I can get on board with Trichomes, oil, thc, and such just evaporating due to mildly warm temperatures..

I just Haven’t seen or read anything science based on that theory yet.


----------

